# Urgent! Our Sulcata is frozen. Please help!



## Animal mom (Dec 14, 2020)

Not sure the best forum for this post. I also put it in the Sulcata forum:
We have a ten year old Sulcata. It is bitterly cold where we live now, and she has a custom built heated enclosure /house for winter. We've never had a problem with her before in winter with this enclosure. Last night she broke out and got into the yard and we didn't know. We checked on her about 9pm and she was in her house and healthy and moving around. It snowed all night. It was about 10 degrees outside overnight. We found her this morning about 10 am, frozen and covered in snow outside her house by our fence. I called the exotic pet vet who told us to do several lukewarm/warm baths throughout the day for a couple days to rewarm her. It's been 12 hours with no signs of life. She is currently dry between soakings and in a heated bathroom. I don't know what else to do. I'm so so sad. We lived in a warmer climate until a few years ago when employment brought us out here. I feel awful and heartbroken and don't need any admonishment, I just need advice and help for what to do right away. The vet lives four hours away And there is a snowstorm so I can't get her there. The local vets have no experience with exotic animals and didn't have any ideas other than warm baths. observing her physically: Her eyes were half open originally and now they are mostly closed. Her limbs were frozen stiff but are now soft and somewhat movable but not flaccid. However they have not changed position. I don't see any breathing movements or air from her nose but I expressed some liquid gently from her nostrils. Her head can move back and forth gently but cannot be extended. I haven't tried hard, just wanted to see if I could help her head to extend and retract to get some air into her lungs, but no luck. She seems warm though she is still cold inside her shell by her neck. This is all the information I have. Please help if you have any ideas or if there is any hope. The vet seemed to think there was a good chance she would revive, but considering she had food in her stomach, I don't know if she will. I've heard it can freeze and cause internal damage even if she does revive. I'm just sick about this. I'm so sad.


----------



## Tom (Dec 14, 2020)

10 degrees all night?

I'm sorry, but your tortoise is gone. There is no coming back from that. I have no words that will make you feel less awful about this. I wish I could turn back time.


----------



## Animal mom (Dec 14, 2020)

Tom said:


> 10 degrees all night?
> 
> I'm sorry, but your tortoise is gone. There is no coming back from that. I have no words that will make you feel less awful about this. I wish I could turn back time.



That's what I'm afraid of. But for my kids' sake, I have to try everything to give her the benefit of the doubt. I couldn't let her go without consulting the experts here first to get any other ideas I might not have thought of  thanks for the response.


----------



## AgataP (Dec 14, 2020)




----------



## KarenSoCal (Dec 15, 2020)

There's nothing I can say that would help, but know that you are being lifted up in prayer. ??


----------



## EllieMay (Dec 15, 2020)

I am so sorry! I will hope for a miracle for your tortoise!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Dec 15, 2020)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Ink (Dec 15, 2020)

I am so sorry to hear about your tortoise.


----------



## Mrs.Jennifer (Dec 15, 2020)

How tragic...I am so sorry for your family's grief.


----------



## Tolis (Dec 15, 2020)

Same happened to Kamp kenan a couple of days ago but he managed to slowly raise the temp back up and saved his monitor. Then of course Florida is not so cold. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Dec 15, 2020)

Oh that's just terrible. I am so sorry for what you are feeling emotionally.


----------



## Aloysius Taschse (Dec 15, 2020)

This is awful. I'm so sorry. You probably have good memories with him, and I'm sure you loved him very much.


----------



## AZGirl (Dec 15, 2020)

So very very sorry. Saying some prayers for your family in this time of sorrow. I am sad with you. ????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Dec 15, 2020)

I cant imagine what u must be going thru  sorry for ur loss


----------



## Neon_xero (Dec 15, 2020)

I am so sorry to hear that prayers!


----------



## Hutsie B (Dec 16, 2020)

What an awful thing to go through with your beloved tortoise. I am so sorry for your loss. You gave him a wonderful home and this is not your fault.


----------



## Quixx66 (Dec 16, 2020)

I’m sorry for your loss.


----------



## vladimir (Dec 16, 2020)

This is so tragic... I'm so sorry to hear this and I'm so very sorry for your loss


----------



## Cocorene' (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm so, so sorry.


----------



## pcrealty (Dec 16, 2020)

Animal mom said:


> Not sure the best forum for this post. I also put it in the Sulcata forum:
> We have a ten year old Sulcata. It is bitterly cold where we live now, and she has a custom built heated enclosure /house for winter. We've never had a problem with her before in winter with this enclosure. Last night she broke out and got into the yard and we didn't know. We checked on her about 9pm and she was in her house and healthy and moving around. It snowed all night. It was about 10 degrees outside overnight. We found her this morning about 10 am, frozen and covered in snow outside her house by our fence. I called the exotic pet vet who told us to do several lukewarm/warm baths throughout the day for a couple days to rewarm her. It's been 12 hours with no signs of life. She is currently dry between soakings and in a heated bathroom. I don't know what else to do. I'm so so sad. We lived in a warmer climate until a few years ago when employment brought us out here. I feel awful and heartbroken and don't need any admonishment, I just need advice and help for what to do right away. The vet lives four hours away And there is a snowstorm so I can't get her there. The local vets have no experience with exotic animals and didn't have any ideas other than warm baths. observing her physically: Her eyes were half open originally and now they are mostly closed. Her limbs were frozen stiff but are now soft and somewhat movable but not flaccid. However they have not changed position. I don't see any breathing movements or air from her nose but I expressed some liquid gently from her nostrils. Her head can move back and forth gently but cannot be extended. I haven't tried hard, just wanted to see if I could help her head to extend and retract to get some air into her lungs, but no luck. She seems warm though she is still cold inside her shell by her neck. This is all the information I have. Please help if you have any ideas or if there is any hope. The vet seemed to think there was a good chance she would revive, but considering she had food in her stomach, I don't know if she will. I've heard it can freeze and cause internal damage even if she does revive. I'm just sick about this. I'm so sad.


If there are still some signs of life. use an outdoor heating lamp ASAP or bring the tort into the house.


----------



## queen koopa (Dec 16, 2020)

Animal mom said:


> Not sure the best forum for this post. I also put it in the Sulcata forum:
> We have a ten year old Sulcata. It is bitterly cold where we live now, and she has a custom built heated enclosure /house for winter. We've never had a problem with her before in winter with this enclosure. Last night she broke out and got into the yard and we didn't know. We checked on her about 9pm and she was in her house and healthy and moving around. It snowed all night. It was about 10 degrees outside overnight. We found her this morning about 10 am, frozen and covered in snow outside her house by our fence. I called the exotic pet vet who told us to do several lukewarm/warm baths throughout the day for a couple days to rewarm her. It's been 12 hours with no signs of life. She is currently dry between soakings and in a heated bathroom. I don't know what else to do. I'm so so sad. We lived in a warmer climate until a few years ago when employment brought us out here. I feel awful and heartbroken and don't need any admonishment, I just need advice and help for what to do right away. The vet lives four hours away And there is a snowstorm so I can't get her there. The local vets have no experience with exotic animals and didn't have any ideas other than warm baths. observing her physically: Her eyes were half open originally and now they are mostly closed. Her limbs were frozen stiff but are now soft and somewhat movable but not flaccid. However they have not changed position. I don't see any breathing movements or air from her nose but I expressed some liquid gently from her nostrils. Her head can move back and forth gently but cannot be extended. I haven't tried hard, just wanted to see if I could help her head to extend and retract to get some air into her lungs, but no luck. She seems warm though she is still cold inside her shell by her neck. This is all the information I have. Please help if you have any ideas or if there is any hope. The vet seemed to think there was a good chance she would revive, but considering she had food in her stomach, I don't know if she will. I've heard it can freeze and cause internal damage even if she does revive. I'm just sick about this. I'm so sad.


Omg this is terrible.... so sorry. How big was she?


----------



## Tom (Dec 16, 2020)

pcrealty said:


> If there are still some signs of life. use an outdoor heating lamp ASAP or bring the tort into the house.


That picture is a house fire in the making. You should never use plastic bakelite fixtures for tortoise heating, and those clamps always fail. The clamps should be removed, and hang those fixtures from overhead. That enclosure is also WAY too small for that tortoise. That is not suitable to live in all winter.


----------



## sandraileana (Dec 16, 2020)

Maybe could be helpful


----------



## Animal mom (Dec 16, 2020)

queen koopa said:


> Omg this is terrible.... so sorry. How big was she?


65 pounds ?


----------



## queen koopa (Dec 16, 2020)

Animal mom said:


> 65 pounds ?


Oh man... sick to my stomach for you.


----------



## Animal mom (Dec 16, 2020)

THANK YOU everyone for the words of comfort. She definitely passed away after much effort at rewarming. I found a local pet crematory who picked her up last night. We are heartbroken ?. Thank you all. She was family and such a big part of our lives.


----------



## pcrealty (Dec 16, 2020)

Animal mom said:


> THANK YOU everyone for the words of comfort. She definitely passed away after much effort at rewarming. I found a local pet crematory who picked her up last night. We are heartbroken ?. Thank you all. She was family and such a big part of our lives.


RIP


----------



## Maro2Bear (Dec 16, 2020)

So terribly sad. ?


----------



## SJTort (Dec 16, 2020)

So very sorry for your loss!


----------



## Obbie (Dec 16, 2020)

I am so very sorry for your loss, please find some good memories you two shared. ????? I want to say, take time and go slow with warming. I’m inclined to say don’t give up until she changes smell.


----------



## Viola B (Dec 16, 2020)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## maureen allenza (Dec 16, 2020)

KarenSoCal said:


> There's nothing I can say that would help, but know that you are being lifted up in prm


----------



## maureen allenza (Dec 16, 2020)

Obbie said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss, please find some good memories you two shared. ????? I want to say, take time and go slow with warming. I’m inclined to say don’t give up until she changes smell.


I am so very sorry. I lost my little tort a month ago. I know how awful you feel! The shock of it is terrible! I will keep you all in my prayers!


----------



## Relic (Dec 16, 2020)

Tom said:


> That picture is a house fire in the making. You should never use plastic bakelite fixtures for tortoise heating, and those clamps always fail. The clamps should be removed, and hang those fixtures from overhead. That enclosure is also WAY too small for that tortoise. That is not suitable to live in all winter.


Not only is the lighting set-up a fire waiting to happen, the location is equally disturbing. To wit: Heat source precariously suspended over the tort's enclosure. Enclosure full of flammable material (mulch). Enclosure resting on top of flammable material (wood floor). This potential fire cleverly located at the base of an open stairway, also constructed of flammable material (wood). So once the fire begins, the products of combustion (posionous gases) and flames can race up the stairway, possibly overcoming/trapping occupants upstairs. Hopefully, the front door is near the base of the stairs so the firefighters can enter, quickly extinguish the fire, and begin looking for bodies...


----------



## SJTort (Dec 16, 2020)

Relic said:


> Not only is the lighting set-up a fire waiting to happen, the location is equally disturbing. To wit: Heat source precariously suspended over the tort's enclosure. Enclosure full of flammable material (mulch). Enclosure resting on top of flammable material (wood floor). This potential fire cleverly located at the base of an open stairway, also constructed of flammable material (wood). So once the fire begins, the products of combustion (posionous gases) and flames can race up the stairway, possibly overcoming/trapping occupants upstairs. Hopefully, the front door is near the base of the stairs so the firefighters can enter, quickly extinguish the fire, and begin looking for bodies...


Honestly, I think you went too far on this one. An unfortunate event occurred and she did her best to help save it. Yes, there is a fire danger here. However, your lengthy, sarcastic response is unnecessary, especially since she already told us that the tort is already gone.


----------



## Tom (Dec 16, 2020)

SJTort said:


> Honestly, I think you went too far on this one. An unfortunate event occurred and she did her best to help save it. Yes, there is a fire danger here. However, your lengthy, sarcastic response is unnecessary, especially since she already told us that the tort is already gone.


You are confusing the OP who lost her tortoise due to freezing with pcrealty who posted a picture with the suggestion of using a heat lamp to try to revive the OP's frozen tortoise. Relic is responding to my comment about the picture in post number 20. Not the OP.

Relic and I are trying to help pcrealty avoid a very likely tragedy that is about to occur.


----------



## Salspi (Dec 16, 2020)

Sorry to see that you lost your sulcata.


----------



## SJTort (Dec 16, 2020)

Tom said:


> You are confusing the OP who lost her tortoise due to freezing with pcrealty who posted a picture with the suggestion of using a heat lamp to try to revive the OP's frozen tortoise. Relic is responding to my comment about the picture in post number 20. Not the OP.
> 
> Relic and I are trying to help pcrealty avoid a very likely tragedy that is about to occur.


Thank you for clarifying. I understand now.


----------



## Unkapunka (Dec 16, 2020)

I am truly sorry for your loss.Sometimes things happen and if you felt you did your best , well that at least would make me feel better. I wouldn't let it stop you from getting another. I'm sure there are torts who have a very bad home. Maybe rescue one of them.


----------



## Relic (Dec 17, 2020)

SJTort said:


> Honestly, I think you went too far on this one. An unfortunate event occurred and she did her best to help save it. Yes, there is a fire danger here. However, your lengthy, sarcastic response is unnecessary, especially since she already told us that the tort is already gone.


I spent 29 years as a firefighter in a major city. If you had seen what I've seen, you would think differently. And you really think 7 sentences is lengthy?


----------



## pcrealty (Dec 17, 2020)

Tom said:


> You are confusing the OP who lost her tortoise due to freezing with pcrealty who posted a picture with the suggestion of using a heat lamp to try to revive the OP's frozen tortoise. Relic is responding to my comment about the picture in post number 20. Not the OP.
> 
> Relic and I are trying to help pcrealty avoid a very likely tragedy that is about to occur.


That is a good point about the clamps failing. A fire can result if the clamp fails. I will discontinue the clamps and use: 

Roll over image to zoom in








video, Slide 5 of 5
video



*Zoo Med Reptile Lamp Stand*


----------



## pcrealty (Dec 17, 2020)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Tom (Dec 17, 2020)

pcrealty said:


> Thank you everyone!


Very glad that our thoughts helped you and prevented something bad from happening.


----------



## Olive_Hermann (Dec 17, 2020)

Animal mom said:


> Not sure the best forum for this post. I also put it in the Sulcata forum:
> We have a ten year old Sulcata. It is bitterly cold where we live now, and she has a custom built heated enclosure /house for winter. We've never had a problem with her before in winter with this enclosure. Last night she broke out and got into the yard and we didn't know. We checked on her about 9pm and she was in her house and healthy and moving around. It snowed all night. It was about 10 degrees outside overnight. We found her this morning about 10 am, frozen and covered in snow outside her house by our fence. I called the exotic pet vet who told us to do several lukewarm/warm baths throughout the day for a couple days to rewarm her. It's been 12 hours with no signs of life. She is currently dry between soakings and in a heated bathroom. I don't know what else to do. I'm so so sad. We lived in a warmer climate until a few years ago when employment brought us out here. I feel awful and heartbroken and don't need any admonishment, I just need advice and help for what to do right away. The vet lives four hours away And there is a snowstorm so I can't get her there. The local vets have no experience with exotic animals and didn't have any ideas other than warm baths. observing her physically: Her eyes were half open originally and now they are mostly closed. Her limbs were frozen stiff but are now soft and somewhat movable but not flaccid. However they have not changed position. I don't see any breathing movements or air from her nose but I expressed some liquid gently from her nostrils. Her head can move back and forth gently but cannot be extended. I haven't tried hard, just wanted to see if I could help her head to extend and retract to get some air into her lungs, but no luck. She seems warm though she is still cold inside her shell by her neck. This is all the information I have. Please help if you have any ideas or if there is any hope. The vet seemed to think there was a good chance she would revive, but considering she had food in her stomach, I don't know if she will. I've heard it can freeze and cause internal damage even if she does revive. I'm just sick about this. I'm so sad.



Hi,

In my tortoise book it says to put them under a basking lamp for about 15-30mins. If the heart is still beating, the whole of the body will become evenly warm; if the tortoise has passed away the carapace will become scorching hot and the limbs will remain cold.
I hope it’s the first outcome. 
best wishes, Jay x


----------



## Animal mom (Dec 17, 2020)

Tom said:


> That picture is a house fire in the making. You should never use plastic bakelite fixtures for tortoise heating, and those clamps always fail. The clamps should be removed, and hang those fixtures from overhead. That enclosure is also WAY too small for that tortoise. That is not suitable to live in all winter.





SJTort said:


> Honestly, I think you went too far on this one. An unfortunate event occurred and she did her best to help save it. Yes, there is a fire danger here. However, your lengthy, sarcastic response is unnecessary, especially since she already told us that the tort is already gone.


thanks. The photo was from someone who replied to my post. That wasn't my enclosure


----------



## Animal mom (Dec 17, 2020)

Relic said:


> I spent 29 years as a firefighter in a major city. If you had seen what I've seen, you would think differently. And you really think 7 sentences is lengthy?


Thanks for the reply. The photo was from someone who replied to my OP. That was not my enclosure.


----------



## Animal mom (Dec 17, 2020)

pcrealty said:


> Thank you everyone!


Thank you also for responding to my post. We are so sad!?


----------



## vladimir (Dec 17, 2020)

I've been thinking of you guys and hoping you can take comfort in the good times you shared with your tortoise ❤


----------



## Olive_Hermann (Dec 17, 2020)

Animal mom said:


> Thank you also for responding to my post. We are so sad!?



I’m sorry she didn’t make it. It’s not your fault, these things happen sometimes. May her RIP. I don’t think she wouldn’t have suffered. x ?


----------



## Emmawilly (Dec 17, 2020)

Animal mom said:


> Not sure the best forum for this post. I also put it in the Sulcata forum:
> We have a ten year old Sulcata. It is bitterly cold where we live now, and she has a custom built heated enclosure /house for winter. We've never had a problem with her before in winter with this enclosure. Last night she broke out and got into the yard and we didn't know. We checked on her about 9pm and she was in her house and healthy and moving around. It snowed all night. It was about 10 degrees outside overnight. We found her this morning about 10 am, frozen and covered in snow outside her house by our fence. I called the exotic pet vet who told us to do several lukewarm/warm baths throughout the day for a couple days to rewarm her. It's been 12 hours with no signs of life. She is currently dry between soakings and in a heated bathroom. I don't know what else to do. I'm so so sad. We lived in a warmer climate until a few years ago when employment brought us out here. I feel awful and heartbroken and don't need any admonishment, I just need advice and help for what to do right away. The vet lives four hours away And there is a snowstorm so I can't get her there. The local vets have no experience with exotic animals and didn't have any ideas other than warm baths. observing her physically: Her eyes were half open originally and now they are mostly closed. Her limbs were frozen stiff but are now soft and somewhat movable but not flaccid. However they have not changed position. I don't see any breathing movements or air from her nose but I expressed some liquid gently from her nostrils. Her head can move back and forth gently but cannot be extended. I haven't tried hard, just wanted to see if I could help her head to extend and retract to get some air into her lungs, but no luck. She seems warm though she is still cold inside her shell by her neck. This is all the information I have. Please help if you have any ideas or if there is any hope. The vet seemed to think there was a good chance she would revive, but considering she had food in her stomach, I don't know if she will. I've heard it can freeze and cause internal damage even if she does revive. I'm just sick about this. I'm so sad.


Dear Animal Mom, I've just read your story with tears streaming down my face for you, your family and of course your tortoise. It is obvious you loved her. I'm so sorry that this happened. I'm thinking of you and sending you love from the UK.


----------



## mylittlecholla (Dec 17, 2020)

I'm so very sorry for your sorrow and your kids' grief for your dear tortoise. 

If there are any signs of life, wrap him in towels warm from the dryer or microwave? I'm no authority; it's just a shot in the dark, and one you have undoubtedly considered.

Prayers for a miracle, and for your family.


----------



## Animal mom (Dec 17, 2020)

This was our beautiful Toby?. Thank you so much for all the love sent to our family!


----------



## Robivens (Dec 17, 2020)

Toby was a beautiful tort. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## MenagerieGrl (Dec 19, 2020)

I'm so'ooo sorry! I cry for you, Ur family & your Tort...
?


----------



## pcrealty (Dec 20, 2020)

pcrealty said:


> If there are still some signs of life. use an outdoor heating lamp ASAP or bring the tort into the house.
> 
> View attachment 313189


One of the forum members stated, to be careful with the clamp lighting, if it falls to the wooden chips or floor, a fire can start. I will purchase floor lamp stands to replace the clamp lighting for added safety.


----------



## jUMPSu1t (Dec 22, 2020)

Relic said:


> Not only is the lighting set-up a fire waiting to happen, the location is equally disturbing. To wit: Heat source precariously suspended over the tort's enclosure. Enclosure full of flammable material (mulch). Enclosure resting on top of flammable material (wood floor). This potential fire cleverly located at the base of an open stairway, also constructed of flammable material (wood). So once the fire begins, the products of combustion (posionous gases) and flames can race up the stairway, possibly overcoming/trapping occupants upstairs. Hopefully, the front door is near the base of the stairs so the firefighters can enter, quickly extinguish the fire, and begin looking for bodies...


This is a thread to grieve for a sad owner’s dead sulcata, not a thread to criticize the type of lightbulbs said owner used for said sulcata. This is the first hint of hostility I’ve seen on this site, and it really does sadden me. Sarcastic responses from salty tortoise owners like you do absolutely nothing to help the OP overcome their loss. I hope you learn from this thread and make sure your future posts are more helpful and kind to the OP.


----------



## pcrealty (Dec 22, 2020)

Grieving and to prevent further grief.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 23, 2020)

jUMPSu1t said:


> This is a thread to grieve for a sad owner’s dead sulcata, not a thread to criticize the type of lightbulbs said owner used for said sulcata. This is the first hint of hostility I’ve seen on this site, and it really does sadden me. Sarcastic responses from salty tortoise owners like you do absolutely nothing to help the OP overcome their loss. I hope you learn from this thread and make sure your future posts are more helpful and kind to the OP.



You have the wrong end of the stick, that comment was a reply to a different member that posted a photo of a potentially dangerous situation. That was not directed at the OP that started this thread.


----------



## Relic (Dec 23, 2020)

jUMPSu1t said:


> This is a thread to grieve for a sad owner’s dead sulcata, not a thread to criticize the type of lightbulbs said owner used for said sulcata. This is the first hint of hostility I’ve seen on this site, and it really does sadden me. Sarcastic responses from salty tortoise owners like you do absolutely nothing to help the OP overcome their loss. I hope you learn from this thread and make sure your future posts are more helpful and kind to the OP.


You must work diligently to improve your reading comprehension skills. Re-read this thread, slowly if need be, and discover to whom my advice was directed. Surprise! It wasn't the OP...


----------



## pcrealty (Dec 23, 2020)

Relic said:


> You must work diligently to improve your reading comprehension skills. Re-read this thread, slowly if need be, and discover to whom my advice was directed. Surprise! It wasn't the OP...


I apologize, I do not have my PhD yet.


----------



## Yossarian (Dec 23, 2020)

pcrealty said:


> I apologize, I do not have my PhD yet.



He wasnt speaking to you.


----------



## pcrealty (Dec 23, 2020)

Yossarian said:


> He wasnt speaking to you.


THANK YOU


----------



## Jasminemmm (Dec 26, 2020)

Olive_Hermann said:


> Hi,
> 
> In my tortoise book it says to put them under a basking lamp for about 15-30mins. If the heart is still beating, the whole of the body will become evenly warm; if the tortoise has passed away the carapace will become scorching hot and the limbs will remain cold.
> I hope it’s the first outcome.
> best wishes, Jay x


What is the name of the book?


----------

